# [SOLVED] Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD results in a Blank Screen on iMac G3 400 MHz



## UbuntuNoob (May 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have been trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 on my old iMac G3 400 MHz system running Mac OS 9. However, after booting from the Live CD it shows the ubuntu screen for sometime while loading and then the screen goes blank. On pressing Ctrl. Alt F1 I get a [email protected] $ prompt.

I have tried following many ways to solve the problem but to no avail. 

I am listing the options I have already tried:

1. To edit the xorg.conf file using "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" this results in a line editor opening up a new file with this name and I have no option to edit the monitor display rates HorizSync and VertSync nor disable Dri .

2. I tried typing startx . on doing this it returns an error "Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0. If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.

3. I tried typing Sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart

it takes me to the blank screen again and I have to do the Ctrl ALt F1 agin to get the $ prompt.

4. Tried setting resolution using xrandr command but it returns message Can't open display.

Pleeeeease someone help me out with this.

Thanks


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD results in a Blank Screen on iMac G3 400 MHz*

Ubuntu doesn't use the xorg.conf file anymore since version 9.10
It now uses kernel mode settings.

Place the Ubuntu 11.04 in your iMac and boot from the CD, use live mode
(try ubuntu without installing).

Do you get to the Unity desktop ok and is your display ok? Also does your wifi/airport or ethernet and sound work?

If you get to unity look for the terminal under apps and post the output of:
lspci


----------



## UbuntuNoob (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD results in a Blank Screen on iMac G3 400 MHz*

Thanks for the reply Hal,

I tried running vr. 11.04 also in live mode. It gives me the same results that is CLI (command line interface). So far I have not been able to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my iMac as the live CD i load doesnt show me any desktop. Infact the screen remains completely blank and only on doing Ctrl Atl F1 I get the prompt.

Also as I just didnt get any screen I have also not checked if internet etc is working. I do here the sound of Ubuntu desktop which tells me that the system has not frozen up on me.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD results in a Blank Screen on iMac G3 400 MHz*

I found a link for you:

Installing Ubuntu Linux on a G3 iMac | Nuketown

unfortunately its out of date 2007 but does explain the setting of Mac not liking the dri options.

What you are going to have to do is boot the live cd and append a boot parameter
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters

Try each of these boot parameters with the live CD (one by one) until you
get a display:
nomodset
video=ask
video=LVDS-1:d
video=VGA-1:e

You can disable kernel mode settings (KMS) for hardware thats not compatible
but first you have to get a working display and desktop in live mode.
This link is to disable KMS (but you have to get live system working first).

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting


----------



## UbuntuNoob (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD results in a Blank Screen on iMac G3 400 MHz*

Thanks Hal,

With the links you gave Installing Ubuntu Linux on a G3 iMac | Nuketown and 
Easy Way to Install Ubuntu on iMac G3 - Ubuntu Forums

I was able to install get my old iMac G3 up and working again. I wanted it to work so that my 3 year old daughter can watch youtube and other cartoon cds/dvds on it. I really appreciate your help. The version that I have managed to install is 6.06 Dapper Drake and not the 10.10 or 11.04. I doubt these will work on a 400Mhz G3. However if you come across a solution to installing 11.04 do let us know here on this forum.

For now I have installed Vlc, open office on it and checked that they are working fine.

To give a description, I did the following:

Installed Ubuntu 6.06 

it went on to CLI
edited the xorg.conf

disabled DRI
adjusted the HoriSync and Vertsync
changed the FBdev video driver to "useati" as it has a ATI 128 Rage.

updated all packages.

It is great but quite slow.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD results in a Blank Screen on iMac G3 400 MHz*

Glad you got it working. Yes I think that your CPU may be a little slow for the latest Ubuntu but glad you managed to sort it.
Would you like to append [solved] to your first post please.


----------

